# Lion - Finder - Retrouver la couleur



## jbonbeurre (26 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Il me semble avoir lu une solution afin de retrouver les icônes de couleur sous Lion mais je n'arrive plus à retomber sur l'article.

Quelqu'un pourrait il me donner la marche à suivre ?

Merci


----------



## 8iMac (12 Mai 2012)

Voici toutes les explications sur ma chaîne
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDf23ul4_U8


----------

